# Mollichaff Calmer



## CracklinRosie (6 February 2009)

I didn't know this existed until last week and I'm thinking about putting my TB and TBx on it.

What does everyone think of it? 

If you use it, do you feed it as a complete feed or alongside something else?

Anyone tried it and not liked it?

Any opinions welcomed before I change feeding.


----------



## hallarider (6 February 2009)

I put my mare on it about two weeks ago.  She is very stressy but since being on it has seemed to calm down.  I  feed with just sugarbeet but she is a very good doer and has adlib haylage.

I would give it a go. Smells really nice so good for fussy feeders.


----------



## jennifer83 (6 February 2009)

i've had my tb on it for about a month he loves it. i like it because i don't give him much molasses or barley.


----------



## CracklinRosie (6 February 2009)

Has it made a difference to his behaviour jenny?


----------



## scotsmare (6 February 2009)

I'm a bit sceptical to be honest, it's molassed so therefore the sugar content is higher, how much of it would need to be fed so that you get an appropriate dose of the calmer and would you therefore be better off feeding something like alfa a which isn't molassed with a calmer alongside it?


----------



## spudsmum (6 February 2009)

Agree with Scotsmare. I had a fizzy TB on it and he settled on it but slightly dropped condition so put him on alpha a oil and magnitude and he is still chilled but much better condition.
The m/calmer had quite a high sugar content too which suprised me.


----------



## emmysophie96 (6 February 2009)

Put my stress head TB x on it when it first came out and within two weeks i was able to do away with his expensive calmer supplement.  He loves it and his behaviour is the same as it was with the calmer but I'd never been able to get him off the calmer before.  I feed a double handful (small) twice a day with a small handful of D&amp;H Pasture Mix. He is a good doer so he doesn't need much but its worked great for me.  Its not expensive so worth a try I think


----------



## CracklinRosie (6 February 2009)

To be fair, I'm with you on that one scotsmare. 

It doesn't say it's molassed. 7% sugar as opposed to 16% sugar of the Mollichaf original! Unless you have info I don't!

TB's currently on a calmer but TBx could do with something just to take the edge off, not a full scale suppliment!

Why can't it be simple??!!


----------



## marinitagsd (6 February 2009)

I have been using it for about two months now with excellent results!
Anita
x


----------



## SNORKEY (6 February 2009)

Someone told of this a few weeks ago on here and my boy was on alfa-a which sent him nutty, he calmed down a lot more when i put him on this, ive also changed his hard feed from allen &amp; page calm &amp; condition to equilibrium conditioning calmer and global herbs supa calm supplement, this combination has made him the calmest he's ever been.


----------



## RachelB (6 February 2009)

I had never heard of it before last week, when a friend of mine whose horses I chuck out for her a couple of times a week told me she was using it. Apparently it has really taken the edge off her stressy mare and has stopped her gelding being so cheeky (he's probably nearing 10 now but he thinks he's 2!) She has also been able to drop the amount of hard feed they are getting as they look good and have enough energy on the chaff. Both horses compete at medium/advanced medium so we're not talking about just hacking energy but serious competing energy!


----------



## jennifer83 (8 February 2009)

i use it with ride and relax a hand full of bran and garlic. seams fine to me. yes he has his moments but don't all tb's lol


----------

